# Starting my epic bulk cycle!



## dariusthegreat (Nov 27, 2013)

Week	equipose	tren ace	sust 500	deca	dbol	adrol
1	900	2100	1500	750	75	75
2	900	2100	1500	750	75	75
3	900	2100	1500	750	75	75
4	900	2100	1500	750	75	75
5	900	2100	1500	750	75	75
6	900	2100	1500	750	75	75
7	900	2100	1500	750		
8	900	2100	1500	750		
9	900		1500	750		
10	900		1500	750		
11	900		1500	750		
12	900		1500	750		
13	900		1500	750		
14	900		1500	750		
15	900		1500	750		
16	900		1500	750

something like this, stay tuned


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 27, 2013)

Dude, that is plain insane!  

Did I read that right? 2100mg of tren ace EW? 

What is your plan to pin all this stuff and what are you running for AI's and prolactin blockers?

I will be following your progress.

Hawk


----------



## srd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Jesus Christ!!!!


----------



## Daniel11 (Nov 27, 2013)

I had to decode it first and then... Mind is blown!

Keep us updated on gains and sides.


----------



## ripped358 (Nov 27, 2013)

What are you stats pre cycle ?height,weight,bodyfat
How many cycles have you done in the past?
And have you used all the compounds in your cycle before so you can differentiate what's doing what


----------



## sodzl (Nov 27, 2013)

Bump the eq to 1500 and the teen to 3000, and throw in some halo.


----------



## Vidocq (Nov 27, 2013)

ripped358 said:


> What are you stats pre cycle ?height,weight,bodyfat
> How many cycles have you done in the past?
> And have you used all the compounds in your cycle before so you can differentiate what's doing what



According to his cycle, he's gotta be about 6'5", 360lbs @10-12% bf. Otherwise that cycle is laughable and ridiculous and a supreme waste of money :banghead:


----------



## psych (Nov 27, 2013)

Dumb shit like this, is the reason there is a negative few of steroids...


----------



## lycan Venom (Nov 27, 2013)

sounds like  someone who competes  professionally  and is a beast. I think the pros use way more.


----------



## butthole69 (Nov 27, 2013)

Why not double the EQ and sustanon and cut the tren in half? Why so much tren on a bulk?


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 27, 2013)

Interested in this one.


----------



## srd1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Ya if he makes it out alive he should grow a little =-)))


----------



## chrisr116 (Nov 28, 2013)

2100mg of tren acetate and the sides would bury me.  Hell, 750mg of the stuff completely fucked up my personality.


----------



## dorian777 (Nov 28, 2013)

Have you used tren before? I always thought 100mg/day was enough.


----------



## Slate23 (Nov 28, 2013)

That is insane amount of gear for a 22yr old. Give us a little more info about yourself. Stats, previous cycle history, ect...


----------



## Vidocq (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm still in awe. Seriously, if you need that much gear to grow on a cycle...you're doing something HORRIBLY wrong in every other arena.


----------



## MajorMelon (Nov 28, 2013)

Is this for real? Blood Pressure would be through the roof. Possible stroke in the future. Don't see how you would even be able to sleep on over 2g of Tren. How many ml's will you be pinning a day?


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow I see major problems with this cycle. Way too many pins for a bulker.
16 weeks of eq coupled with the Adrol kickstart is gonna have your crit and rbc in danger land. Not to mention ALL aas elavate those numbers .
I expect extreme nausea and headaches coming your way. 
Gonna give you a tip. If you cant eat on a size strength gaining mission won't matter how much you throw in . You won't gain or will be no where comensurate to the risk /expense and wear and tear on your organs. 
Try this: Dbol test and deca or npp. Eat plenty of lean beef and other protien sources . Get plenty of carbs and reasonable fat. Try to keep it as clean as you can. I managed 290 and vascular on that simple bread and butter size /strength stack.I'm 5 foot seven at best.  Not even any high dosages.I gained a shit ton of muscle and some fat too. Strength was off the hook. I was able to consume food without too much problem. Top abs just visable .
Duchaine said it best if you can't get big with classic Test dbol deca then it's not gonna happen no matter what chems you throw in.  This is not a race for most. Someone mentioned pro doasges. Yes some do use massive amounts .
Some use amounts that are fairly conservative despite what the general 
lifting pop may think. This I know for fact. Training 30%  diet 60%  "supps" 10%. approx on the ratio of importance . Not gonna split cunt hairs with anyone  but that is how it is and always will be. Genetics? Well how are you gonna have any idea on your potential if you are limiting it in your young years with far to many and too much compound .  To each his own but come on man this has trouble written all over it. Slow down and think . I went through a litle  phase of if more is better then way way more is great .Uh Uh nope does not work that way. T


----------



## Thunder46 (Nov 28, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Wow I see major problems with this cycle. Way too many pins for a bulker.
> 16 weeks of eq coupled with the Adrol kickstart is gonna have your crit and rbc in danger land. Not to mention ALL aas elavate those numbers .
> I expect extreme nausea and headaches coming your way.
> Gonna give you a tip. If you cant eat on a size strength gaining mission won't matter how much you throw in . You won't gain or will be no where comensurate to the risk /expense and wear and tear on your organs.
> ...



Thank you T for giving this guy solid advise because if this is not a joke he is headed for serious trouble, I know we are all men here but we should still try to look after one another, op if you missed it there are people dieing out there ( Greg Kovacs R.I.P)


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Nov 29, 2013)

This guy is a troll


----------



## dariusthegreat (Dec 1, 2013)

update currently 232,  up about 4 pounds and strength is through the roof.

for you other people who are BARELY reading up on my thread
http://www.anasci.org/vB/members-photos/34018-22-years-old-preparing-my-next-bulk.html


----------



## dariusthegreat (Dec 1, 2013)

http://www.anasci.org/vB/members-photos/34037-relaxed-front-shot-little-soft-before-my-cycle.html


----------



## dariusthegreat (Dec 1, 2013)

This is of today, about a week into cycle.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




those are some 21.5 cold arms right there =)


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 2, 2013)

You are definitely a big guy.  Congrats on your progress.  If your going to run that much gear, I would suggest you purchase a blood pressure machine with a extra large cuff.  You can get one off Amazon for less than $100 with the larger cuff.  I have one and monitor mine all the time.  I can tell you that even lower levels of the same stuff your running increases my bp a lot, especially tren.  The reason to watch it is too high a bp puts you at risk for a stroke, even at your age.  Just my two cents worth from an old man...


----------



## Jerry M (Dec 2, 2013)

though i doubt it, if he does eat right, does train right, adequate rest, then all the rest is gear. Mike Arnold's had several undercover pros and theyve said high amount of gear is 100% the reason the pros all they are. Give they are doing everything else perfect.

p.s why not gh and slin?

pps what food intake looking like. probiotics to help along? l


----------



## dariusthegreat (Dec 2, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> You are definitely a big guy.  Congrats on your progress.  If your going to run that much gear, I would suggest you purchase a blood pressure machine with a extra large cuff.  You can get one off Amazon for less than $100 with the larger cuff.  I have one and monitor mine all the time.  I can tell you that even lower levels of the same stuff your running increases my bp a lot, especially tren.  The reason to watch it is too high a bp puts you at risk for a stroke, even at your age.  Just my two cents worth from an old man...



Every good household should have one =)
been had one ages ago.


----------



## MajorMelon (Dec 2, 2013)

Definitely a beast in that pic. How do you feel on that much gear?  Lethargy, aggression, can you sleep through the night? How much caber/prami?  That's just the most Tren I have ever seen anyone take in their cycle.


----------



## bigpoppie (Dec 2, 2013)

dariusthegreat said:


> This is of today, about a week into cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny...you're missing a tattoo in the later photo


----------



## dariusthegreat (Dec 2, 2013)

bigpoppie said:


> Funny...you're missing a tattoo in the later photo



where?


----------



## dariusthegreat (Dec 2, 2013)

MajorMelon said:


> Definitely a beast in that pic. How do you feel on that much gear?  Lethargy, aggression, can you sleep through the night? How much caber/prami?  That's just the most Tren I have ever seen anyone take in their cycle.



feel great... no lethargy aggression and I get 8-10 hours a day with no sleep aids.


----------



## Slate23 (Dec 2, 2013)

Do pros even run that much tren?


----------



## sazo75 (Dec 2, 2013)

lol wow....


----------



## dariusthegreat (Dec 2, 2013)

Slate23 said:


> Do pros even run that much tren?


not sure,  but I do know they run some compounds 4-5 grams+


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 2, 2013)

dariusthegreat said:


> where?



Yeah, bigpoppie is right.  I pulled the pics up side by side and looked myself, definitely a lot less tattoo in your later pic than there is in the first.


----------



## formula1069 (Dec 2, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Yeah, bigpoppie is right.  I pulled the pics up side by side and looked myself, definitely a lot less tattoo in your later pic than there is in the first.



:yeahthat:

Edit he is right about the mirror my bad


----------



## bigpoppie (Dec 2, 2013)

Things that make you go hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## sodzl (Dec 2, 2013)

Lol, maybe they were temporary tattoos. ?


----------



## dariusthegreat (Dec 2, 2013)

right arm has most of it covered, both pecs have partial and left has an unfinished piece, my right arm is holding the camera, what kind of retarded speculation is this? lol.
FYI people taking pictures in mirrors reverses the arm positioning.


----------



## TheGift (Dec 2, 2013)

how many times a week do u have to pin mother of god


----------



## dariusthegreat (Dec 2, 2013)

TheGift said:


> how many times a week do u have to pin mother of god



well regularly twice a week but since i'm using tren ace thats also everyday.


----------



## amateurmale (Dec 2, 2013)

dariusthegreat said:


> right arm has most of it covered, both pecs have partial and left has an unfinished piece, my right arm is holding the camera, what kind of retarded speculation is this? lol.
> FYI people taking pictures in mirrors reverses the arm positioning.




Dats a hyuuuuge bitch!!!


----------



## dariusthegreat (Dec 5, 2013)

bump, strained chest benching gonna take a week off for chest =D


----------



## amateurmale (Dec 5, 2013)

dariusthegreat said:


> bump, strained chest benching gonna take a week off for chest =D




What weight were u doing?


----------



## Jerry M (Dec 5, 2013)

seriously? twice a week? with that much hormone, sides (whether you feel them or not) are greatly mitigated by pinning ED. even with long esters. keep up the log.


----------



## joshck (Dec 5, 2013)

I know a pretty big guy that does a cycle similar to this except minus the drol and the test down to 500 a week. He said tren at high doses like this is what transformed his body.


----------



## dariusthegreat (Dec 5, 2013)

amateurmale said:


> What weight were u doing?


just 405


----------



## dariusthegreat (Dec 5, 2013)

Jerry M said:


> seriously? twice a week? with that much hormone, sides (whether you feel them or not) are greatly mitigated by pinning ED. even with long esters. keep up the log.



no idea what you are talking about


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 5, 2013)

That's a shame mike arnold would make an idiotic blanket statement regarding pro's . That means anyone with a shitload of aas and ancillaries can be a pro bodybuilder. As long as you take enough stuff and train and eat you can be a pro.
How stupid is that mentality? What a fucking insult to those genetically gifted with great work ethic as well. Or those that are not as gifted genetically and make up the difference with super work ethic and drive. Think Rich Gaspari had the perfect genetics to hassle the fuck out of Haney all those years? No. So it must have been all drugs , right? Bullshit . Training and tenacity to improve will always go farther than a wheel barrow full of aas and related items. Big kid in the picture . For someone clean, holding a good amount of muscle at least in the chest and arms. . Not being a dick but I know of a BBer that goes a nice natty 300 and lean off season . Guess someone could chime in with wll how do you know what persons a b  c d... use? Not going to explain that . I do.. Just sick of the damn "visualization" of some with Hey I'd look like this if I took some 
wild ass organ stressing cycle. What ever happened to that young punk know it all that was here about 6-9 months back. Posted his pics and I must say I was embarrassed for him after he listed his arsenal . Decent genes and putting in the work would have yielded similar . Just would take a bit longer. Last time (I hope) im going to say THERE IS  NO MAGIC!
I hate to rain on anybodys 5-10 gram a week fantasies 
but that is absolute horseshit.   I know quite a few pro bbers.
Some use astoundingly small amts. Some use huge amounts .
I know at least 5 guys(pros) that use less than many state level competitors. 
I have no problem with a persons choice to use way more than necessary to achieve a result. I just don't understand why.
To each his own. This is only my opinion (most based on actual knowledge) and yours may differ. That is fine . You do it your way I'll do it mine. Just makes no sense to place so much emphasis on the smallest part of the 100% total...... T






Jerry M said:


> though i doubt it, if he does eat right, does train right, adequate rest, then all the rest is gear. Mike Arnold's had several undercover pros and theyve said high amount of gear is 100% the reason the pros all they are. Give they are doing everything else perfect.
> 
> p.s why not gh and slin?
> 
> pps what food intake looking like. probiotics to help along? l


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh so not to be misunderstood. This is not directed at Darius . It was 
toward the lets throw more on top of already more than needed mentality.
Very nice upper body shot. Like to check out the back and wheels to see what precycle is looking like... Take care of that pec strain . Yes it can happen with lighter wt like that too. Back and leg pics would be great , T....


----------



## chester420 (Dec 5, 2013)

absolutely no way i could take that much tren for that long! found my limit about 6 yrs ago and its less than half of what you are taking brother...take care of yourself!


----------



## dariusthegreat (Dec 6, 2013)

this was  along while ago don't have any updated pics


----------



## joshck (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes a lot of that is true that u dont need insane amount to get big however I dont believe that lee priest is taking what he claims haha but why would he give up his recipe . I know just a few top guys  one takes 500mg just to maintain the other 1000 year round. One guy takes a lot on cycle the other one doesnt both are about the same size. Btw darius u look good bro lol dont know how u handle all that tren ....150mg a day is all I can handle and I start having bad anxiety after 3 weeks and have to drop it down


----------



## joshck (Dec 6, 2013)

Another thing is one of the guys have told me is that we dont need as near the amount of protien that people r lead to believe for optimal growth


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 6, 2013)

Todays younger generation i feel rely on substances rather than building  max potential of what they have been given . Which if you dont make a living being "huge" and under high mega doses whats the point.?. I know many over 50 NOT living the dream due to bad choises... Live to lift but not with one foot in the grave..


----------



## butthole69 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yea running 2 grams of tren-a per week is not healthy but it's not like he's taking 300mg of dbol and smoking crank. I think a lot of the medical issues pros have is from recreational drug abuse and diuretics. Most pro-BBers are g4p

Genetics is important for muscle insertions and all that. But, genetics is also the reason why some people can use 20,000mg of injectables and live to 75 and why some people use a prohormone for 12 weeks and end up with a liver tumor.


----------



## Jerry M (Dec 6, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> That's a shame *mike arnold* would make an idiotic blanket statement regarding pro's .


 i didnt go back and read my statement, but it was on hiss board, not he himself. It was the pro who said that aas was #1 taking into consideration that said person is doing everything else 100%. Not that more gear is the answer, but when you have two people doing the same, that its the defining factor between the two.


----------



## Jerry M (Dec 6, 2013)

also, on a side note, i dont think its my generation that is any different from 20 years ago. the vid i posted, ZERO gear then. and right now. nada. And to elaborate on why i asy this generation is no different, why else are pro's NOW dropping like flies. Because of the huge doses of PEDs they did back then.

the defining factor of my generation is ease of access. we get it with a couple clicks and then expect to be mr.o in one cycle.

just my .02$


----------



## amateurmale (Dec 6, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> That's a shame mike arnold would make an idiotic blanket statement regarding pro's . That means anyone with a shitload of aas and ancillaries can be a pro bodybuilder. As long as you take enough stuff and train and eat you can be a pro.
> How stupid is that mentality? What a fucking insult to those genetically gifted with great work ethic as well. Or those that are not as gifted genetically and make up the difference with super work ethic and drive. Think Rich Gaspari had the perfect genetics to hassle the fuck out of Haney all those years? No. So it must have been all drugs , right? Bullshit . Training and tenacity to improve will always go farther than a wheel barrow full of aas and related items. Big kid in the picture . For someone clean, holding a good amount of muscle at least in the chest and arms. . Not being a dick but I know of a BBer that goes a nice natty 300 and lean off season . Guess someone could chime in with wll how do you know what persons a b  c d... use? Not going to explain that . I do.. Just sick of the damn "visualization" of some with Hey I'd look like this if I took some
> wild ass organ stressing cycle. What ever happened to that young punk know it all that was here about 6-9 months back. Posted his pics and I must say I was embarrassed for him after he listed his arsenal . Decent genes and putting in the work would have yielded similar . Just would take a bit longer. Last time (I hope) im going to say THERE IS  NO MAGIC!
> I hate to rain on anybodys 5-10 gram a week fantasies
> ...




To be clear Mike Arnold didn't say that, it was "Undercover Pro" who said it and here's the thread. 

Who Am I? - Page 3


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 6, 2013)

Darius, thanks for putting the effort to confirm your legit bro. I have pushed the envelope but not to your level out of curiosity myself...I wanted to know what my threshold was. I am curious I know few who take even a little tren and don't have sides...I know even fewer(none) who take tren and do not have awful sides even with caber...so does it effect you?

I ran 1200 tren and the insomnia and heart burn were unbearable but at least my dick still worked. I also ran 2400mg test at another point but had to  take bp meds as I could hardly breathe or tie my shoes...are you handling all this gear with minimal issues?


Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey Jerry. Very good reply and accurate too. There were huge doses used in back in the day. Ease of access is accurate also. Access was great until 
the late 80's when the #1 guy figured out he would never be able to sell anabolics being so high profile with lot's to lose. He could however make a killing on "anabolic replacements" . So what do you do? You use your political connections in Cali to get the bill on the table. prior to that access was really good. thanks for the clarification on the arnold thing....  T


----------



## dariusthegreat (Dec 6, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> Darius, thanks for putting the effort to confirm your legit bro. I have pushed the envelope but not to your level out of curiosity myself...I wanted to know what my threshold was. I am curious I know few who take even a little tren and don't have sides...I know even fewer(none) who take tren and do not have awful sides even with caber...so does it effect you?
> 
> I ran 1200 tren and the insomnia and heart burn were unbearable but at least my dick still worked. I also ran 2400mg test at another point but had to  take bp meds as I could hardly breathe or tie my shoes...are you handling all this gear with minimal issues?
> 
> ...



yes =) bp  is around 132-135/80 and I sleep fine.

I do get cramps alot more often but not sure where that is from.


----------



## GBMax (Dec 6, 2013)

Someone running these doses of AAS should be smart/advanced enough to know blast and cruise is the best way to go... To spend all that money on Anabolics to only keep a small portion of your gains after your cycle is done is silly IMO

GBMax


----------



## Jerry M (Dec 6, 2013)

dariusthegreat said:


> yes =) bp  is around 132-135/80 and I sleep fine.
> 
> I do get cramps alot more often but not sure where that is from.



cramps are from the elevated hormones, especially progesterone. friend of mine had the same issues using MENT, and tren before that. may need prami or caber.


----------



## dariusthegreat (Dec 9, 2013)

Weight is at 232 :O looking noticeable larger at the gym too.


----------



## srd1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Lookin good brother!


----------



## Daniel11 (Dec 10, 2013)

Not sure if already posted, but how tall are you?


----------



## dariusthegreat (Dec 10, 2013)

daniel11 said:


> not sure if already posted, but how tall are you?



4'11


----------



## TheGift (Dec 10, 2013)

dariusthegreat said:


> 4'11








ur a funny guy


----------



## dariusthegreat (Dec 10, 2013)

dariusthegreat said:


> 4'11



I'm 5'10 without shoes =)


----------



## Daniel11 (Dec 10, 2013)

dariusthegreat said:


> I'm 5'10 without shoes =)



That's some good size!!! 5'10" 230+


----------



## dariusthegreat (Dec 11, 2013)

WABAM


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 4, 2014)

Darius, I haven't heard from you in a while.  Just curious to see how that high tren cycle did for you....


----------



## warrenboy (Feb 4, 2014)

dariusthegreat said:


> WABAM




Man you looks great you have awesome body.......Its been almost 3 months you haven't posted any pic share new...


----------



## 6iron (Feb 4, 2014)

Looks like a launch code for a nuke warhead.


----------



## 6iron (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## amateurmale (Feb 5, 2014)

I hope he still alive


----------



## Slate23 (Feb 5, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> I hope he still alive



Hahaha. I heard after he used so much tren that he turned green and destroyed a city.


----------



## rangerjockey (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah you all said it....perfectly, my 2 cents worth is memorize these 3 things....


911


----------



## Derek7X (Feb 6, 2014)

I hate to be the "odd one out" on saying this,

but honestly the only thing in this cycle that made me raise my eyebrows at all was the 2,100 tren. The eq/sust/deca/dbol/drol all seem pretty normal to me, and aren't even THAT crazy.

There are definetly IFBB Pros taking 2k+ Tren, I know it sounds 100% absolutely insane and absurd to a lot of people...but that is the truth. I personally know somebody, and I won't give out names, but he is about to become an IFBB pro and a lot of people know him on forum boards....900 tren to him is a "low dose", and he advocates taking 1,500ish...he's not even on the Olympia stage or anything.

I definetly am not cool with such crazy gear use personally, but it isn't as uncommon as you guys think especially at high-tier IFBB pro bodybuilder level or Olympia.

Regardless - I am about 99% sure there is no reason this guy should be on freaking 2100 tren......2100!??!?!?! MY LORD......

Everything else is not a big deal tbqh, 150 orals a day and 750deca/1500test/900eq would definetly require the individual to be on top of his game with monitoring health,hematocrit,liver enzymes,cholesterol,etc but it's doable and not a big deal.

2100 tren though....


Probably a troll?!?


lol xD


----------



## Experiment4 (Feb 6, 2014)

That is a monstrous amount of tren....interested to see what the results will be at end...


----------

